
Cloud Based Rendering and Light Field Displays - zmanian
http://www.themill.com/millchannel/631/looking-ahead:-cloud-based-rendering-&-light-field-displays
======
billconan
cloud based rendering has too much latency. you will feel dizzy in VR.

~~~
zmanian
There are ways of coping with that like sending volumetric information to the
headset rather than individual frames

~~~
zardo
I think the problem is if you have the user affecting the environment, say, it
tracks your hands and displays them. You don't just need volumetric
information, you need to render the possible actions the user can take over
the next few milliseconds.

Or, you split rendering work, and leave some things for the local machine to
render.

